# Kitchen Wiring,



## ISUzj (Oct 21, 2010)

SO I found out that my 70 yr old Kitchen is all on one 30amp breaker... whoo hoo!!!!   

this is what I have figured I need:

20 amp Microwave
15 amp 3 GFCI's
50 amp Oven
15 amp Dishwasher and disposal
15 amp lights
15 amp fridge.


Is this right? are there any I can combine? not trying to cop out, just wondering. Just really am not for running 5 sets of wires all the way across the house...

Also, what is the consensus on the tandem breakers in 1 slot, are these okay?

Link to what I am thinking


----------



## kok328 (Oct 21, 2010)

Actually, I think the dishwasher and disposal have to be separate circuits too.
Tandems are okay and in this case just might be necessary.


----------



## ISUzj (Oct 21, 2010)

K, well i was told you can get by putting them on one..(dishwasher and disposal)

Do the Amps seem right?

well, I guess I am going to have to start "mapping out" where I am running all of these wires... yay!


----------



## JoeD (Oct 21, 2010)

You 20 amps for the counter receptacle GFCIs.

Use multi wire branch circuits. Use one 14/3 cable to run two circuits. Split them out in two circuits at the first receptacle. Use 12/3 for the 20 amp circuits.


----------



## kok328 (Oct 21, 2010)

Amperage wise, you may be able to put the dishwasher and disposal on one circuit but, I recall hearing something about them having to be on a separate circuit by code.

JoeD, isn't okay to use 15amp outlets for the kitchen counter outlets?

FYI, using 14/3 and 12/3 would imply sharing the neutral which is not allowed with a tandem breaker.


----------



## speedy petey (Oct 22, 2010)

kok328 said:


> Amperage wise, you may be able to put the dishwasher and disposal on one circuit but, I recall hearing something about them having to be on a separate circuit by code.


It is not a code. They are fine together.




kok328 said:


> JoeD, isn't okay to use 15amp outlets for the kitchen counter outlets?


The devices can be 15A but the circuits must be 20A with #12 wire.




kok328 said:


> FYI, using 14/3 and 12/3 would imply sharing the neutral which is not allowed with a tandem breaker.


Huh?? Sure, you cannot put both legs of a MWBC on a tandem, but you can use two tandems for two MWBC's if you want.


----------



## ISUzj (Oct 22, 2010)

well I have heard both for kitchen outlets, we will have 3 outlets so 20 might be okay....I am going to check local codes, see if there is anything on that.


----------



## JoeD (Oct 22, 2010)

In Canada we have the option of using 15 amp split wired receptalces or 20 amp T slot recepotacles for the kitchen counter.

In US I believe you are required to have 20 amp counter circuits unless you have some sort of local amendment.


----------



## ISUzj (Nov 3, 2010)

so, I have a general question steming from this: My kitchen is on one end of the house... and literally my breaker box is clear on the other side.... can I run a heavier gauge wire across and do a sub-panel for the kitchen, I really don't want to run 7 wires across the basement ceiling.

However, a roll of 12-2 250 ft is 60... i suppose 40 feet of heavier wire will be more than 60 won't it????

but let me hear the options....Thanks


----------



## Redbirdseven (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi there ... Speedy Petey is right about the GFI circuits using the #12 wire but you need by code to have two separate GFI circuits in the Kitchen counter section. This is so if you have things like elec. frying skillets and crock pots and blenders and toasters and the like plugged in and running two more at the same time you can do so without tripping your breakers. 
 If I was doing the wiring I would vote for the separate runs of wire. If your panel will not hole the extra cir's well then it is time to up grade to a larger cir. panel


----------



## ISUzj (Nov 3, 2010)

Redbirdseven said:


> Hi there ... Speedy Petey is right about the GFI circuits using the #12 wire but you need by code to have two separate GFI circuits in the Kitchen counter section. This is so if you have things like elec. frying skillets and crock pots and blenders and toasters and the like plugged in and running two more at the same time you can do so without tripping your breakers.
> If I was doing the wiring I would vote for the separate runs of wire. If your panel will not hole the extra cir's well then it is time to up grade to a larger cir. panel



well I just had the panel upgraded.. I have a 1300 sq ft house and it it 100amp main breaker. 

I have a 20 space breaker box and 6 are open right now. I am going to do a leg off for the garage, and just rewire the kitchen and try to get the bedrooms on their own, so I will use maybe 4 tandems (I was told 8 is the limit in that panel.)

But thanks for the thoughts... going to just start runnning wires I suppose....


----------

